# Ayuda con etapa en amplificador de bajo!!



## jpiornos (May 16, 2011)

-hola buenas. Abro el hilo porque necesito vuestra ayuda. Estoy intentando reparar un amplificador de bajo. Es un Torque d 100w,el principal problema es que no consigo el esquema,ya que esta marca es dificil para conseguir información técnica.
-el problema está en la etapa,nada más encenderlo se queman los dos fusibles que lleva antes del puente de diodod,pensé en un principio en el trafo, pero entrega los voltios que marca, he cambiado el puente de diodos y los filtros q vienen justo después, pero nada. Podria cambiar componente,pero al final voy a montar una etapa nueva jeje.alguien puede arrojar algo d luz al tema o aconsejarme por donde mirar? Porque sinceramente estoy bloqueado...un abrazo y gracias de antemano!


----------



## Diego German (May 16, 2011)

jpiornos dijo:


> -hola buenas. Abro el hilo porque necesito vuestra ayuda. Estoy intentando reparar un amplificador de bajo. Es un Torque d 100w,el principal problema es que no consigo el esquema,ya que esta marca es dificil para conseguir información técnica.
> -el problema está en la etapa,nada más encenderlo se queman los dos fusibles que lleva antes del puente de diodod,pensé en un principio en el trafo, pero entrega los voltios que marca, he cambiado el puente de diodos y los filtros q vienen justo después, pero nada. Podria cambiar componente,pero al final voy a montar una etapa nueva jeje.alguien puede arrojar algo d luz al tema o aconsejarme por donde mirar? Porque sinceramente estoy bloqueado...un abrazo y gracias de antemano!


Revisa que los transistores de salida los de potencia que no esten quemados si es asi hay que cambiarlos tambien los drivers que manejan a estos  

Saludos...

PD: sube una fotos de tu amplificador ahi se puede tener una idea mas clara de lo que esta pasando


----------



## jpiornos (May 16, 2011)

-Hola buenas, muchas gracias por responder tan rapido. Los transistores de salida de potencia imagino que te refieres a los dos grandes verdad?, esta tarde he ido a la tienda de electronica pero no los tenian, tendré que pedirlos te dejo unas fotos por si sirven. Un abrazo y mil gracias!


----------



## rash (May 16, 2011)

indicanos cuales son las siglas de los transistore y a lo mejor encontramos algun equivalente..

saludos


----------



## pandacba (May 16, 2011)

Deberias medir también que lso diodos no esten en corto ya que esos fusibles estan entre el trafo y la fuente


----------



## jpiornos (May 16, 2011)

-Los diodos que están junto a los fusibles los cambié por unos nuevos los cuatro. Son 1N5402.
-los dos transistores grandes son los 2N3955

-Mi pregunta es la siguiente, si le quito esos dos transistores, y le pongo fusibles nuevos y al encender el ampli no se vuelven a quemar, significa que el problema son estos transitores??. mil gracias por vuestra ayuda!


----------



## Diego German (May 16, 2011)

jpiornos dijo:


> -Los diodos que están junto a los fusibles los cambié por unos nuevos los cuatro. Son 1N5402.
> -los dos transistores grandes son los *2N3955*
> 
> -Mi pregunta es la siguiente, si le quito esos dos transistores, y le pongo fusibles nuevos y al encender el ampli no se vuelven a quemar, significa que el problema son estos transitores??. mil gracias por vuestra ayuda!


Estas seguro que es 2n3955  ?? por que viedo las fotos que subiste parencen ser 2n3055 y esos son muy comunes y si son esos los reemplazas y ya deberia solucioarse tu problema una cosa mas revisa esos transistores tipo to220 que no esten en corto si es asi tambien cambialos  

saludos...


----------



## jpiornos (May 17, 2011)

voy a comprobarlo y te digo.mil gracias!

jeje.tienes razon.son los 2n3055...que cabeza la mia.voy a pasar por la tienda de electronica y os cuento.un abrazo!


----------



## jpiornos (May 17, 2011)

-Bueno ya los he conseguido. Esta tarde los pongo en el circuito y os comento. 

acabo de reemplazar los 2n3055.y sigue cargandose los fusibles.por l*O* q*UE* puedo descartar q*UE* ese sea el problema no?voy a reemplazar l*O*s transistores tipo to220.espero q*UE* haya mas suerte.os cuento luego.un abrazo!

bueno.acabo de reemplazarlos.lleva dos bd535 y un bd536.solo he podido conseguir dos bd535,asi q*UE* el bd536 es el original.pero esta vez a hecho algo diferente.a quemado los dos fusibles.pero no al instante.sino pasado un segundo mas o menos.no como antes q*UE* era nada mas encenderlo.y ademas no ha quemado los dos fusibles como siempre.sino q*UE* uno de ellos se ha quebrado el hilo pero no se ha quemado.que puede significar todo esto?puede ser q*UE* el problema este en ese bd536?sabeis de algun equivalente?es q*UE* en la tienda no lo tienen.abrazos


----------



## Diego German (May 17, 2011)

jpiornos dijo:


> -Bueno ya los he conseguido. Esta tarde los pongo en el circuito y os comento.
> 
> acabo de reemplazar los 2n3055.y sigue cargandose los fusibles.por li q puedo descartar q ese sea el problema no?voy a reemplazar lis transistores tipo to220.espero q haya mas suerte.os cuento luego.un abrazo!
> 
> bueno.acabo de reemplazarlos.lleva dos bd535 y un bd536.solo he podido conseguir dos bd535,asi q el bd536 es el original.pero esta vez a hecho algo diferente.a quemado los dos fusibles.pero no al instante.sino pasado un segundo mas o menos.no como antes q era nada mas encenderlo.y ademas no ha quemado los dos fusibles como siempre.sino q uno de ellos se ha quebrado el hilo pero no se ha quemado.que puede significar todo esto?puede ser q el problema este en ese bd536?sabeis de algun equivalente?es q en la tienda no lo tienen.abrazos



Entonces tu problema esta en la etapa de drivers a los bd535 y  bd536 los podes remplazar por el tip 41c y el tip 42c respectivamenten..
Una cosa mas revisa que los to92 no esten en corto midiendo continuidad entre sus pines asi mismo con los otros transistores de potencia ....

saludos...


----------



## rash (May 17, 2011)

Para no quemar más transistores utiliza una lámpara en serie con la alimentación del amplificador y así no tendrás que comprar más transistores..

saludos


----------



## jpiornos (May 17, 2011)

entonces el tip42c vale como reemplazo del bc536? el patillaje es el mismo no?
"rash",imagino q*UE* cuando dices q*UE* se q*U*eman transistores te refieres a fusibles no?voy a probar y os cuento.un abrazo


----------



## Diego German (May 17, 2011)

jpiornos dijo:


> entonces el tip42c vale como reemplazo del bc536? el patillaje es el mismo no?
> "rash",imagino q cuando dices q se qyeman transistores te refieres a fusibles no?voy a probar y os cuento.un abrazo



si es el mismo patillaje (distribucion de pines) y si es el reemplazo del bc536 
rash se refiere a que cuando entran en corto los transistores de potencia es cuando se queman y tambien los fusibles y poniendo una lampara en serie esta te limita la corriente y si sigue en corto el amplificador esta lampara se enciende  y cuando no esta en corto el amplificador permanece apagada y de esta manera proteges los transistores 2n3055 que no se te quemen

saludos...


----------



## jpiornos (May 17, 2011)

ok.voy a probar lo de la lampara.he cambiado el bd536 por el tip42c.y la cosa sigue igual.ya no se si cambiarlo todo de nuevo no se que mirar


----------



## Diego German (May 17, 2011)

jpiornos dijo:


> ok.voy a probar lo de la lampara.he cambiado el bd536 por el tip42c.y la cosa sigue igual.ya no se si cambiarlo todo de nuevo no se que mirar



Revisa todos los transistores incluso los que cambiaste... que no esten en corto mide continuidad entre todos sus pines e  incluso que no hayan resistencias muy bajas entre sus pines  tambien verifica que las resistencias  no esten abiertas o quemadas tabien mide continuidad entre los diodos rectificadores  parecen ser de 1A una ves que  estes seguro de que nada este quemado prosede a conectar el amplificador a la red  pero en serie con la lampara por seguridad ...

saludos...


----------



## jpiornos (May 17, 2011)

mañana probaré lo que aconsejas y te cuento.
lo de la bombilla no seria en paraleli al ampli?quizás es que estoy bloqueado,pero no termino de entender como tengo que conectarlo. un abrazo


----------



## rash (May 17, 2011)

La bombilla va en serie con el enchufe del amplificador.... esto te va a servir para no quemar más componentes..... como bien explica diego german.... recuerda si la bombilla se enciende entonces es que sigues teniendo un cortocircuito o exceso de corriente en alguna parte del circuito (transistores, aislamiento, condensadores, diodos....),, pero con la bombilla no se va a quemar nada...
asegura bien el aislamiento de los transistores finales... 

saludos


----------



## jpiornos (May 18, 2011)

-Buenas, por fin he dado con la tecla. despues de volver a cambiar todos los transistores. Y utilizando el sistema de la bombilla, muy util por cierto, mil gracias. Seguía igual.
-Entonces revisando el circuito he reparado en unos pequeños diodos de la placa:




-El caso es que no les habia prestado atención antes, pero he medido y en el multimetro me daban diferentes medidas siendo los dos el mismo. El caso es que los he repuesto por otros nuevos y POR FIN, ya funciona.
-El unico problema, si es que es un probelma, es que el ampli suena y todo correcto, pero hay un ruido de fondo como un zumbido y no se si es normal o no, ya que el ampli no lo conzco y puede ser que sea el ruido tipico de fondo, pero yo creo qeu demasiado. Asi que en principio super bien, pero si podeis aconsejarme por donde mirar para localizar ese ruido ya seria la leche. Aun asi mil gracias de verdad, no estaria arreglado si no hubiera sido por vuestra ayuda. MIL GRACIAS!!!!


----------



## jpiornos (May 19, 2011)

-ummmm, donde dije digo digo Diego.....ESta mañana he estado con el ampli. Sonar suena, pero el zumbido es muy molesto, por lo que descarto que sea el tipico ruido de fondo normal.
-No se si será algún transistor, o bien de la etapa o del previo, pero los de la etapa ya los cambie asi que me gustaria descartarlos. Si alguien puede arrojar algo de luz lo agradeceria, porque la verdad es que lo tengo casi listo, pero no se por donde mirar. Esta tarde revisaré el previo. Un abrazo!


----------



## Diego German (May 19, 2011)

jpiornos dijo:


> -ummmm, donde dije digo digo Diego.....ESta mañana he estado con el ampli. Sonar suena, pero el zumbido es muy molesto, por lo que descarto que sea el tipico ruido de fondo normal.
> -No se si será algún transistor, o bien de la etapa o del previo, pero los de la etapa ya los cambie asi que me gustaria descartarlos. Si alguien puede arrojar algo de luz lo agradeceria, porque la verdad es que lo tengo casi listo, pero no se por donde mirar. Esta tarde revisaré el previo. Un abrazo!



Che revisaste si tus antiguos transistores los que originalmente estaban en el circuito estan quemados o estan buenos ??? talvez los 2n3055 que colocaste en ves de estos son truchos, en mi caso tengo un amplificador el cuan me filtraba un poco de ruido a los parlantes y era molestoso le cambie los transistores de salida por que me di cuenta que eran retruchos y puse unos originales  y mejoro asta el punto de desaparecer todo ese ruido molesto  .. puede que por ahi ande tu problema y sean transistores truchos los que colocaste y estos te causen ese problema, otra cosa limpia bien en donde volviste a soldar por que a veces esa resina del estano que queda entre las pistas hace filtrar ruido y crea resistencias parasitas que afectan al amplificador  !!!


----------



## jpiornos (May 20, 2011)

pero como puedo comprobar si los originales estan bien?es q teniendo el polimetro no se que debe marcar al medirlos....un abrazo


----------



## papito (May 20, 2011)

disculpa que te diga esto no es por desanimarte es solo un consejo pero has pensado en armar tu amplificador para bajos con un integrado como el TA8221 AH yo he visto este integrado en muchos sistemas de audio y en especial para bajos de movilidad es decir funciona con 12V y te rinde 30 +30 W si como lo dije es estereo y facil de armar lo unico que deberias hacer es un pequeno circuito pasa bajos para aumentarle al ampli y listo


----------



## jpiornos (May 20, 2011)

no desanimas ni mucho menos. es de agradecer tu aporte. lo unico es q no quiero modificar el circuito,solo conseguir arreglarlo y asi poder aprender de la rotura.además q no es mio.pero agradezco mucho tu consejo y me lo guardo.un abrazo


----------



## Diego German (May 20, 2011)

jpiornos dijo:


> pero como puedo comprobar si los originales estan bien?es q teniendo el polimetro no se que debe marcar al medirlos....un abrazo


Mide con el multimetro  que entre sus pines no haya corto o continuidad o que no  tengan una  resistencia baja en el orden de los kΩ ya que normalmente suele estar entre los MΩ y si es asi puede que esten buenos 

saludos...


----------



## ZZYZX (Jun 3, 2013)

Hola, recientemente ha caído en mis manos un amplificador igual a ese, resulta que no funcionaba. Cuando lo abrí me di cuenta que le faltaba el fusible principal 1A y tenia un par de hilos de los transistores finales 2N3055 escapados.

Cuando repare esas cosas, empezó a funcionar, lo que pasa es que suena muy mal distorsionado totalmente, he comprobado todos los transistores

2- 2N3055 NPN (finales) bueno
1- BD243C NPN bueno
1- BD535 PNP bueno
1- BD536 NPN bueno

después de darle una visual a todo no se de que puede ser, ¿me podeis aconsejar?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 3, 2013)

Tenés 0V en la salida de parlantes ?

Que corriente de reposo le dejaste ?

Revisaste los electrolíticos ?

No tendrá soldaduras frias ?


----------



## ZZYZX (Jun 4, 2013)

hola Dosmetros, gracias.

-mira la salida a los altavoces esta en 0V
-no tiene pinta de que haya ninguna soldadura fria
-no se lo que me quieres decir de corriente en reposo
-puedo comprobar los condensadores soldados en placa. no tengo capacitador para probar puedo con un multimetro convencional?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 4, 2013)

Si no tenés como medirlos , cambialos todos directamente


----------



## ZZYZX (Jun 4, 2013)

jajaja, es lo mejor, como se suele decir "muerto el perro se acabo la rabia" no? gracias.


----------



## ZZYZX (Jun 5, 2013)

Condensadores cambiados y sigue exactamente igual. uffff


----------



## matijuarez (Jun 5, 2013)

La corriente en reposo la podes medir? 

Probá cortocircuitando la señal de entrada a masa y fijarte si hace algún ruido..No debería

Que tipo de distorsión o ruido te hace?


----------



## ZZYZX (Jun 6, 2013)

Hola. gracias, por los consejos, ¿me podrías decir como puedo hacer las dos cosas que me pides?

la distorsion, es como una mezcla de distorision de pedal y saturación incluso se pierde voz, metiendole un mp3 muy muy muy bajito de volumen, se oye bien, pero en cuanto le doy un poquito de volumen ya empieza a fallar.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 6, 2013)

Cambiaste los capacitores de la fuente ?


----------



## matijuarez (Jun 6, 2013)

Tiene razon dosmetros, si tenés la posibilidad de verificar con que lo estas alimentando sería muy bueno, tiene que ser una continua bien pura con poco o nada de riple.. si tuvieses capacitores en mal estado en fuente, el voltaje  no sería  de continua rectificada.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 6, 2013)

Claro , cuando andan bien a bajo volumen y mal a alto volumen , una posibilidad es la fuente


----------



## ZZYZX (Jun 6, 2013)

los electroliticos, los cambie todos. Los de la fuente me imagino que son los mas grandes 2200uF a 50v, estos están justo después del puente de diodos.

para comprobar la continua pura necesitare un osciloscopio, ¿no?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 6, 2013)

Sip , y mejor ponele de 4.700 uF por 50V


----------



## matijuarez (Jun 6, 2013)

Una pregunta que no te hicimos pero no está de mas, la etapa previa al ampli anda bien? 

Probaste inyectarle señal a la etapa amplificadora con otro pre o algo que estes seguro que funciona?


----------



## ZZYZX (Jun 7, 2013)

no tengo nada mas que este ampli, y es una placa muy pequeña, fuente, previos y finales todo en la misma placa.


----------

